# My First Rescue Dog



## *SibGirl* (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm adopting my first dog this coming weekend and thought that this would be a great place to get started. Its one of the little black and white male Siberian Husky pups in the picture below, and I'm really excited to have a fur kid.  











I was wondering if anyone could give me some tips on puppy proofing my house and helping to make the adjustment as easy as possible on him? Also I'm trying to find an original Eskimo or Inuit name for him. If any one has sugguests on names or other tips for a first time pet parent I'd really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

*SibGirl* said:


> Hi everyone, I'm adopting my first dog this coming weekend and thought that this would be a great place to get started. Its one of the little black and white male Siberian Husky pups in the picture below, and I'm really excited to have a fur kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about Shiya? It's the inuit word for "Snow at Dawn".

Also, the word Qimmik(SP?) is "dog". I think that is already a name for the Canadian Eskimo Dog though.

Gorgeous pups, I hope you're ready for a handful, sibes are fun


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats!!

Sibes can keep you on your toes, but I just love to hear them talk.


----------



## *SibGirl* (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the name idea, I love Shiya and the meaning! Also I am only getting one of them, but I think I'm ready for the challenge. Do you have any advice on training my new puppy?


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

*SibGirl* said:


> Thanks for the name idea, I love Shiya and the meaning! Also I am only getting one of them, but I think I'm ready for the challenge. Do you have any advice on training my new puppy?


Never give in. Northern breeds, huskies especially, tend to be hardheaded. If you tell him to sit and he doesn't do it, don't let him get away with it - put him in position yourself if you need to.

The best way to describe training a northern (and any breed really) is "Firm, but Fair".

Also, start early. You'll be very surprised at the things your little pup can learn when he's just a baby. Rocky knows more commands than most full grown dogs I've ever met, and he's just 17 weeks.

Good luck, and have fun with it!


----------

